# What do you think of this feeder? **PICTURES** Advice Needed.



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a lot of these baskets. They are made of metal and are originally made for picking up tennis balls (I took the handle off). I was thinking of re-purposing them into goat hay feeders. The openings are 2 1/2", It is 12" Tall and 12" Long on top.















My questions include:
-Is it big enough for a full-size & and miniature goat breeds? 
-Are the openings (2 1/2") big enough for full-size & miniature goat breeds? If not how big should they be?
-How much would you pay for a feeder like this?

Thanks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Doesn't matter if their heads fit in.  Their noses can pull the hay out.  That is what matters.  Looks great as a hay feeder.    What you DON'T want is a head to get stuck.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter if their heads fit in.  Their noses can pull the hay out.  That is what matters.  Looks great as a hay feeder.    What you DON'T want is a head to get stuck.


Thanks so much! I don't think that a goat could get his/her head stuck in a 2 1/2" space, right? How much would you sell them for? They are in pretty good shape and will get a coat of paint before I sell them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like a great hay feeder to me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Looks like a great hay feeder to me.


x2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

How much do you think I could sell these for? They are in pretty good shape and will get a coat of paint before selling them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

These kind of feeders






Sell in the neighborhood of $30-$40, but they can also hold up to two flakes of hay, so that's something you'd have to factor in if you were to set a price for them.


----------



## sawfish99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Personnally, I would be more likely to use that in a rabbit cage for hay than in a goat pen.  A 12x12 box of hay isn't much for a standard size goat.  I have 3 different hay feeders: 2 hold more than a bale each and 1 holds almost half a bale.  

As a rabbit hay feeder, I would spend maybe $10 for that on 1.  If I wanted 10, I wouldn't buy for more than $5 each because I could buy a lot of wire to make feeders instead.

I just think they are too small for goats.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think that is a great idea! I'd use them for stall feeders, if I had a doe penned for the night or something! I'd probably pay $15 a piece.


----------

